# A classic Seiko Sportsmatic.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

From my collection, these are becoming very desirable :


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Now that is very nice. One of the best i've seen!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice

So Roy you have a collection.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I have a large collection of over 200 Seiko's trouble is they are all in pieces. I found 10 minutes today to put this one together.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Roy but didn't you forget the crown?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Its a concealed crown on these,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There you go, proving I know bugger all yet again!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Seiko were very fond of there concealed crowns on there non manual wind watches.

I think it looks all wrong.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I like it,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very good point that Andy, If watches had been invented and evolved from day one without a crown and then someone had the bright idea of putting one on would we get an opposite response. It's entriguing how some people like good old traditional and others like a different look, not just in watches either, this isn't a critisim just an observation and btw I think it would look better with a crown as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Very nice Roy. You dont happen to have an old 6159 diver knocking about anywhere have you?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like it too Roy.

Here's my concealed crown Seiko Sea Lion. The serial number dates it to June 1965. The movement is a 6205, no hacking and no manual winding either. I love it it's my oldest Seiko I think. The watch works well but takes a good few shakes to get going these days, still I'm 39 and take a good few shakes to get going as well









Ta for looking.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I like it as well

I have a black dialled Sportsmatic similar to Paul's, which also needs considerable shaking to get going









I suspect it's waiting for service


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, below is a photo of my Sprtsmatic, [sorry about the quality,] as soon as you pick it up, off it goes running great, trouble is it will not keep going through the night, after a full day it wil only manage 5/6 hrs, it's in real great shape other wise,, b.f.n. fred.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nothing wrong with that pic fred.

Can someone post a picture showing the crown, I'm entrigued as to where it is.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Its at 4 o'clock.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

But the crown on mine is at 3 o'clock.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mines at 4,


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Mines at 3, fred,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Makes mine rare then,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It was a trick question, how can you post a pic if the crown is hidden?









If it's hidden it can't be seen







Just my SOH!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

RU buggering around again Pg?......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

That is a classy watch. It dispels the rumour that the japanese are second rate watch producers
















I would be proud to wear it. Though, what a member of the "Bugger All" know about "class" I wonder? 

Just give me the watch !!!!!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

........Plenty, innit mate, that's wot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

What rhumor Stan? Ive heard no such guff. Ive heard a fair bit about Russian watches and, dare i say it, Rolex, and even more controversial still; an un-decorated range-bottomer movement being used instead of the promiced "sexy" one in a home-made diver watch that people on a forum somewhere all want to make sex at.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

GS,

Rumours are just that. I own both Japanese and Russian watches and they seem fine to me 

I don't own a Rolex (only a fake







) and I doubt I will, so I would never comment on them.

Where's my Poljot, oh yes, my late wife stole it
















Here's the Bolex.


----------

